# طفل بثلاثة ارجل بلصوررر



## مورا مارون (12 أغسطس 2008)

*طفل بثلاث أرجل ومن الجنسين*​ 
*هذا طفل وحالة نادرة على البشرية فقد ولد بثلاثة ارجل ومن الجنسين ذكر وانثى*
*وله عضوين فسبحانك يارب ..*
*الصورة تغني عن الشرح*​

*




*​ 

********​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طفل بثلاثة ارجل بلصوررر*

مورا حرام عليكي جبتى الصور دى منين :11azy:
3 ارجل وعضوين !! 
صعبة جداً 

ربنا يكون فى عون الطفل دا اذا عاش


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *طفل بثلاث أرجل ومن الجنسين*​
> *هذا طفل وحالة نادرة على البشرية فقد ولد بثلاثة ارجل ومن الجنسين ذكر وانثى*
> *وله عضوين فسبحانك يارب ..*
> *الصورة تغني عن الشرح*​
> ...



طفل سبيسيال
رجل احتياط لعله
شي واحدة باظة
بس ممكن يظبطوا
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طفل بثلاثة ارجل بلصوررر*

ايه دة ؟؟ بجد صعب عليا
شكرا مورا على الصور
ربنا يرحمه (ها )
مش عارفة يرحمه ولا يرحمها!!!
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: طفل بثلاثة ارجل بلصوررر*

ياة 

الموضوع دة انا شفتة من حوالى 4 سنين مثلا

كان بداياتى فى عالم النت

شكرا ليكى على الموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (14 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يعينه و يعين أهله .


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: طفل بثلاثة ارجل بلصوررر*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> مورا حرام عليكي جبتى الصور دى منين :11azy:
> 3 ارجل وعضوين !!
> صعبة جداً
> 
> ربنا يكون فى عون الطفل دا اذا عاش


 
*اهلااااا اكستريم  *


*لا تزعل ممكن يعملوا عملية ويرجع طبيعي*

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> ربنا يعينه و يعين أهله .


 

*امين*

*ولتكن مشيئته*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: طفل بثلاثة ارجل بلصوررر*



احلى ديانة قال:


> ياة
> 
> الموضوع دة انا شفتة من حوالى 4 سنين مثلا
> 
> ...




*اهلااا بيكي منورة الموضوع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: طفل بثلاثة ارجل بلصوررر*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه دة ؟؟ بجد صعب عليا
> 
> شكرا مورا على الصور
> ربنا يرحمه (ها )
> ...


 

*لا ولا يهمك مونو انت نورتي *

*وبصراحة معك حق هي صعبة بس انا جبت الموضوع ده من باب المعرفة *

*واكيد رحمة ربنا كبيرة حبيبتي*

*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> طفل سبيسيال
> 
> رجل احتياط لعله
> شي واحدة باظة
> ...


 

*طبعا ممكن تزبط*

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## asalya (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم يسوع يسوع يشفية ممكن يكون االانسان دة لو عاش احسن منناياريت محدش  يتريق علشان ممكن يكون ابنك ممكن يكون اخوك


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أغسطس 2008)

asalya قال:


> بسم يسوع يسوع يشفية ممكن يكون االانسان دة لو عاش احسن منناياريت محدش يتريق علشان ممكن يكون ابنك ممكن يكون اخوك


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يكون فى العون​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ربنا يكون فى العون​


 


​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

*فعلا الله بيكون فى عون ها الطفل *
*اكيد حياتة بتكون صعبة من غير جراحة*
*اتمنى من ربنا جراحة ناجحة لها الطفل ويرجع لوضعة الطبيعى*​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *فعلا الله بيكون فى عون ها الطفل *
> 
> *اكيد حياتة بتكون صعبة من غير جراحة*
> 
> *اتمنى من ربنا جراحة ناجحة لها الطفل ويرجع لوضعة الطبيعى*​


 

*بمشيئة الرب *

*شكراا لمرورك*​


----------



## kefah (26 أغسطس 2008)

نعم لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في كل شيء


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد الصور صعبة اوى
ربنا يرحمه*


----------



## emy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*صعبه اوى *
*ربنا يكون فى عونه *
*اعتقد صعب اوى يعيش كده*​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أغسطس 2008)

emy قال:


> *صعبه اوى *
> 
> *ربنا يكون فى عونه *
> 
> ...


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

thanks 4 ur topic


----------



## مورا مارون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ginus in chemis قال:


> thanks 4 ur topic


 


*welcame*​


----------

